# Menards Guidesman light. 1000 lumens, 9AAs . Review?



## RCRVRP (Jan 23, 2020)

These are on sale there for $12.99 This is what Menards says they are.
-------------------------------------------------------



Guidesman® 1000 Lumen 9AA Carbon LED Flashlight features a switch that allows you to select between a high output setting of 1000 lumens or a low output of 200 lumens. This energy efficient flashlight reduces energy consumption for an increased battery life.



1000 Lumens
Focusing optics with convex lens
Carbon Fiber Wrapped Handle
2 Light Modes: High-1000 Lumens, Low-200 Lumens
4 Hour Runtime-High Mode/24 Hour Runtime-Low Mode
9AA batteries included
Long-lasting: Cree® LED lamps last a lifetime
Durable: No filament, withstands heat, cold & shock
Energy efficient: Reduced energy consumption increases battery life
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm wondering if any of you know about this light.
Since it uses 9AA batteries does that mean they are in 3 C sized holders so I could switch it over to 3 Cs?

Any experience or opinions about this light? Thanks!


----------



## Sovende (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm going to guess and say that the AAAx3 holders are wired in series. Prolly not unreasonable for a 1000 lumen LED emitter to require >12 V. C cells are prolly a no-go. I have a Guidesman LED that claims 300 lumen. It uses a single AAAx3 holder wired in series. I never did any real testing on my Guidesman (actual output, runtime, etc.) It's an OK light but not great light. Both prolly come from the same Chinese mfgr. Your decision.
Sovende


----------



## ampdude (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, I would imagine they are in series as well. Says LED(s) plural in the description, so that would suggest multiple LED's. Cheaper than a single higher quality LED, but I'm just guessing based on the description. The light is described as AA, not AAA. Either way the goal would be trying to get the current level down for those smaller alkaline batteries in order to provide a decent runtime as a typical AA alkaline is pretty taxed on 1 amp. More voltage available from the batteries with a step down converter to the emitter or emitters would equal less current pull on the AA batteries.


----------



## Sovende (Jan 25, 2020)

ampdude said:


> Yes, I would imagine they are in series as well. Says LED(s) plural in the description, so that would suggest multiple LED's. Cheaper than a single higher quality LED, but I'm just guessing based on the description. The light is described as AA, not AAA. Either way the goal would be trying to get the current level down for those smaller alkaline batteries in order to provide a decent runtime as a typical AA alkaline is pretty taxed on 1 amp. More voltage available from the batteries with a step down converter to the emitter or emitters would equal less current pull on the AA batteries.


Sorry, I didn't pay enough attention to the description 😬. AAx3 holders would be D cell sized but I doubt 4.5 V would be enough to get 1000 lumen from a multiple emitter array. Missed the LED "lamps" too. Details matter🙂.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 27, 2020)

Sovende said:


> Sorry, I didn't pay enough attention to the description 😬. AAx3 holders would be D cell sized but I doubt 4.5 V would be enough to get 1000 lumen from a multiple emitter array. Missed the LED "lamps" too. Details matter🙂.



Yea not likely unless it was actually a step up converter.


----------

